# 60 days plus kindling



## Claude (Oct 24, 2016)

I have got a doe who I thought was pregnant  and then come day 45 nothing so I pulled the nest box and didn't rebreed  her but today I come home from work and I find 5 kits born on the wire which from my records is day 66 from breeding her. 3 of the 5 were dead 2 still alive so I pulled then out of the cage and got my fiancé to put them on her chest to warm them up put them in best box and the doe seems to be trying to care for them she's pulled more hair to cover them. And she has been feeding them as far as I can tell. I am wondering if any one else has had this a doe kindle after 60 days of being bred.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 24, 2016)

Let's see if I can do this . . . .

http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...es-twice-in-6-weeks-then-does-it-again.26612/

@shanzu farms had one of the most extreme versions of this sort of thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Oct 24, 2016)

60 days?!? A rabbits normal gestation time is 28-32 days. Are you sure that the rabbit was really 60 days pregnant? Maybe her previous owner rebred her after 2 or 3 weeks from the first breeding and either didn't tell you or forgot. We're the kits very large? If they were over 60 days, they should be dead. But, regardless, congrats on your new litter!!! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Claude (Oct 24, 2016)

DutchBunny03 said:


> 60 days?!? A rabbits normal gestation time is 28-32 days. Are you sure that the rabbit was really 60 days pregnant? Maybe her previous owner rebred her after 2 or 3 weeks from the first breeding and either didn't tell you or forgot. We're the kits very large? If they were over 60 days, they should be dead. But, regardless, congrats on your new litter!!! Do you have any pictures?





DutchBunny03 said:


> 60 days?!? A rabbits normal gestation time is 28-32 days. Are you sure that the rabbit was really 60 days pregnant? Maybe her previous owner rebred her after 2 or 3 weeks from the first breeding and either didn't tell you or forgot. We're the kits very large? If they were over 60 days, they should be dead. But, regardless, congrats on your new litter!!! Do you have any pictures?



I am sure I am the only one to breed them I got them back on March and they haven't been anywhere else since


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Oct 24, 2016)

Has your doe been in contact with a buck since then? If she was in a cage right next to the buck, there could have been a mating right through the cage wire. Or she could have escaped and gotton bred.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 24, 2016)

It's unusual, but it is possible for a doe to breed, conceive a litter, and have the babies be held in a state of suspended growth until a later date - it's called "delayed implantation." The longest period on record was something like 6 months between the last breeding and the birth. 

I have had does breed through the wire maybe twice in more than 30 years of breeding rabbits - it can happen.


----------



## Claude (Dec 5, 2016)

Well from the first doe we lost the 3 that I found alive but my second doe kindled right on time she had 8 a little over 2 weeks ago and she has not lost any of them


----------

